# Thermalright Archon: Erstklassiger High-End-Kühler im ersten Test



## PCGH-Redaktion (11. November 2010)

*Thermalright Archon: Erstklassiger High-End-Kühler im ersten Test*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Thermalright Archon: Erstklassiger High-End-Kühler im ersten Test gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Thermalright Archon: Erstklassiger High-End-Kühler im ersten Test


----------



## Pumpi (11. November 2010)

*Thermalright Archon: Erstklassiger High-End-Kühler im ersten Test*

Die Power im Silent Bereich wundert mich gar nicht !

Mein Armageddon macht es änlich gut, obwohl er richtig zu tun hat.

Es kommt langsam die Ekenntnis hoch, das sich da doch nochmal was relativ Grundliegendes verändert hat bei den Towern !

Ein hoch auf Vollbestückung, schade nur das kein Gamer 12GB braucht !


----------



## Shadow Complex (11. November 2010)

*AW: Thermalright Archon: Erstklassiger High-End-Kühler im ersten Test*

Vollbestückung ist aber heutzutage 16 oder 24 Gb Ram. Wobei deine grundlegende Aussage des Nutzens für Spieler, darauf noch mehr zutrifft.


----------



## hanfi104 (11. November 2010)

*AW: Thermalright Archon: Erstklassiger High-End-Kühler im ersten Test*

ich brauche mehr daten, prozessor und volt sehr wünschenswert!
vielleicht inkompatibilität mit board wegen zu großer northbridgekühlung(mein armageddon ging nur mit bearbeitung auf mein ga-x58a-ud3r)


----------



## facehugger (11. November 2010)

*AW: Thermalright Archon: Erstklassiger High-End-Kühler im ersten Test*

Die Leistungsdaten klingen sehr interessant. Dazu noch diesen Lüfter:

Caseking.de » Lüfter » 140mm Lüfter » Prolimatech Red Vortex Red Wings, Red LED - 140mm

draufknallen und die CPU friert Obwohl der Standart-Luffi natürlich schon mehr als ausreichend ist...


----------



## Jarafi (11. November 2010)

*AW: Thermalright Archon: Erstklassiger High-End-Kühler im ersten Test*

Der Kühler ist super schön schmal und ordentlich Power.

Nur wer um Himmelswillen hat die Farben es Lüfters ausgesucht


----------



## elohim (11. November 2010)

*AW: Thermalright Archon: Erstklassiger High-End-Kühler im ersten Test*



facehugger schrieb:


> Die Leistungsdaten klingen sehr interessant. Dazu noch diesen Lüfter:
> 
> Caseking.de » Lüfter » 140mm Lüfter » Prolimatech Red Vortex Red Wings, Red LED - 140mm
> 
> draufknallen und die CPU friert Obwohl der Standart-Luffi natürlich schon mehr als ausreichend ist...


 
der "Standard Lüfter" ist sogar besser als der Prolimatech 


@PCGH
wie sieht denn das AM3 Befestigungskit aus, kann man den dann nur horizontal (also vetikal blasend) verbauen?


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (11. November 2010)

*AW: Thermalright Archon: Erstklassiger High-End-Kühler im ersten Test*

- Hier stand Müll -

siehe
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/2405113-post24.html
und
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/2405136-post25.html


----------



## elohim (11. November 2010)

*AW: Thermalright Archon: Erstklassiger High-End-Kühler im ersten Test*

ok, besten Dank!


----------



## nitg (11. November 2010)

*AW: Thermalright Archon: Erstklassiger High-End-Kühler im ersten Test*

" 155 x 83 x 171 Millimeter (B x H x T)"

das stimmt aber nicht ganz, oder? nur 83mm hoch?


----------



## elohim (11. November 2010)

*AW: Thermalright Archon: Erstklassiger High-End-Kühler im ersten Test*

17 cm hoch


----------



## euihyun2210 (11. November 2010)

*AW: Thermalright Archon: Erstklassiger High-End-Kühler im ersten Test*

anstelle von 30 Bildern vom Kühler aus 30 verschiedenen Perspektiven hätte man auch Bilder vom verbauten Zustand machen können, damit man ein besseres Bild davon bekommt, wie groß der Kühler ist


----------



## elohim (11. November 2010)

*AW: Thermalright Archon: Erstklassiger High-End-Kühler im ersten Test*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[543]??Thermalright Archon?????????? - ????


----------



## kaisper (11. November 2010)

*AW: Thermalright Archon: Erstklassiger High-End-Kühler im ersten Test*



euihyun2210 schrieb:


> anstelle von 30 Bildern vom Kühler aus 30 verschiedenen Perspektiven hätte man auch Bilder vom verbauten Zustand machen können, damit man ein besseres Bild davon bekommt, wie groß der Kühler ist


danke an dich! somit fällt mein kommentar kürzer aus ^^


----------



## Hackman (12. November 2010)

*AW: Thermalright Archon: Erstklassiger High-End-Kühler im ersten Test*

Wärs nicht möglich ein Bild vom montierten Kühler nachzuliefern. Ich mein, 30 Bilder aus jeweils 2° gedrehtem Blickwinkel sind zwar schön zum Anschaun, aber Nutzwert hat das nicht. Will mal sehen wie weit der in welche Richtung ragt. Spontan hätte ich vermutet, dass er quer montiert wird, und übers Ram ragt, aber das scheint ja gerade nicht so zu sein....
edit: Haha, selber Gedanke. Kommt davon wenn man nicht alle Posts vorher liest.


----------



## elohim (12. November 2010)

*AW: Thermalright Archon: Erstklassiger High-End-Kühler im ersten Test*



Hackman schrieb:


> Wärs nicht möglich ein Bild vom montierten Kühler nachzuliefern. Ich mein, 30 Bilder aus jeweils 2° gedrehtem Blickwinkel sind zwar schön zum Anschaun, aber Nutzwert hat das nicht. Will mal sehen wie weit der in welche Richtung ragt. Spontan hätte ich vermutet, dass er quer montiert wird, und übers Ram ragt, aber das scheint ja gerade nicht so zu sein....
> edit: Haha, selber Gedanke. Kommt davon wenn man nicht alle Posts vorher liest.





			
				elohim schrieb:
			
		

> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> [543]??Thermalright Archon?????????? - ????




da haste....


----------



## Mr.joker (12. November 2010)

*AW: Thermalright Archon: Erstklassiger High-End-Kühler im ersten Test*



facehugger schrieb:


> ... Dazu noch diesen Lüfter:
> 
> Caseking.de » Lüfter » 140mm Lüfter » Prolimatech Red Vortex Red Wings, Red LED - 140mm
> 
> draufknallen und die CPU friert Obwohl der Standart-Luffi natürlich schon mehr als ausreichend ist...


Ich glaube kaum, dass der Red Vortex dem Standart-Lüfter das Wasser reichen kann!
Schau dir mal z.B. diesen Test an. Und dort insbesondere diese Grafik, da sieht man, dass der TY-140 bis zu seiner max. Drehzahl mit Abstand unnerreicht ist, was den Airflow angeht.
Na ja, andererseits ist in diesem Lüftertest dummerweise der Red Vortex nicht mit drin! 
Aber, einer der Gründe, warum der TY-140 um einiges "besser" ist als anderen getesteten Lüfter (und darunter auch duchzugsstarke Kandidaten wie der Noctua NF-P14), dürfte sein, dass er 1,5 mm dicker ist. Da hat man dann natürlich auch mehr Platz, die Lüfterblätter entsprechend zu formen und auszurichten.
Der Red Vortex wird zwar mit gigantischen ca. 146 m³/h Luftdurchsatz angegeben, aber... na ja, die Praxis wird zeigen, was davon auf dem Kühler montiert noch übrig bleibt! Ich glaube, die Angabe stimmt nicht!
Zumal der Lüfter nur max. 1100 upm macht, dem gegenüber läuft der TY-140 bis 1300 upm.



elohim schrieb:


> [543]??Thermalright Archon?????????? - ????


Danke für den link! Interessante Bilder, aber am Text bin ich noch dran!


----------



## facehugger (12. November 2010)

*AW: Thermalright Archon: Erstklassiger High-End-Kühler im ersten Test*



Mr.joker schrieb:


> Na ja, andererseits ist in diesem Lüftertest dummerweise der Red Vortex nicht mit drin!


Würde ja mal langsam Zeit für einen Test des Prolimatech Ups, gibts ja schon:

http://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.php/artikel/hardware/kuehlung/16641-test-prolimatech-vortex-14.html

aber das ist schon wieder OT


----------



## Lios Nudin (12. November 2010)

*AW: Thermalright Archon: Erstklassiger High-End-Kühler im ersten Test*

Interessant wäre jetzt ein Vergleich der beiden Thermalright Kühler mit einem Prozessor, der mehr Abwärem produziert. Ich denke, dass der Silver Arrow den Vorsprung in der Kühlleistung weiter ausbauen würde, da er die größeren Reserven besitzt.

Ich bevorzuge allerdings einen Top-Down Kühler. Hoffentlich ist der Deep Cool Fiend Shark bald in Deutschland erhältlich. Er könnte den guten Scythe Kama Cross als Nummer 1 in dieser Kühlerbauweise ablösen.


----------



## Mr.joker (12. November 2010)

*AW: Thermalright Archon: Erstklassiger High-End-Kühler im ersten Test*



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Interessant wäre jetzt ein Vergleich der beiden Thermalright Kühler mit einem Prozessor, der mehr Abwärem produziert. ...


Ja, und der auch einen größeren Heatspreader hat. Der Core i7 870 hat nur 37,5 x 37,5 mm. Da stehen die eher länglichen Dies der High-End-Kühler an zwei Seiten ziemlich über. 
Besser wäre eine LGA1333 Plattform mit CPU-Heatspreadern von 42,5 x 45 mm.
Ich denke auch, auf einem "größeren" Prozessor würde sich das wieder etwas relativieren, bzw. bei Übertaktung in die andere Richtung gehen und Twin-Tower, wie der Silver Arrow oder der Noctua NH-D14 hätten wieder die Nase vorn. Oder im Niedrig-Drehzahlenbereich z.B. der Kühlerriese Thermalright HR-02.

Andererseits sieht man an dem Test auch, dass man es sich mit kleinen Heatspreadern womöglich auch einfach sparen kann, auf die ganz großen Kühler zu setzen, denn die Vorteile können gar nicht voll ausgeschöpft werden!


----------



## Maeximum30 (13. November 2010)

*AW: Thermalright Archon: Erstklassiger High-End-Kühler im ersten Test*

Der Kühler ist schon ziemlich interessant


----------



## Powerfull Nameless Hero (14. November 2010)

*AW: Thermalright Archon: Erstklassiger High-End-Kühler im ersten Test*

Den Kühler ansich find ich interessant, aber warum muss ein so Potthäßlicher Lüfter mitgeliefert werden?


----------



## Tytator (14. November 2010)

*AW: Thermalright Archon: Erstklassiger High-End-Kühler im ersten Test*



Powerfull Nameless Hero schrieb:


> Den Kühler ansich find ich interessant, aber warum muss ein so Potthäßlicher Lüfter mitgeliefert werden?



Wenn man sich an den Anblick gewöhnt sieht das garnicht so schlecht aus, so ähnich wie bei Noctua, bei denen die Lüfter auch eine ungewöhnliche Färbung haben.


----------



## PCC-Support (16. November 2010)

*AW: Thermalright Archon: Erstklassiger High-End-Kühler im ersten Test*

Guten Tag,

hinsichtlich der "Drehbarkeit" des Archon auf AMD Plattformen anbei ein Auszug aus der mit viel Liebe fürs Detail erstellten Produktbeschreibung:

"... Unter Verwendung des mitgelieferten Thermalright AM2 Bolt-Thru Kit können auch Besitzer aktueller AMD Systeme (AMD AM2/AM2+/AM3) den Kühler ebenfalls montieren und sogar optimal ausrichten. Als einer der wenigen Kühler lässt sich der Archon über das Thermalright AMD Bracket um 90 Grad gedreht montieren (bitte beachten Sie, dass die Verwendung besonders hoher Speicherkühler aufgrund der an den AMD CPU-Sockel angrenzenden Speicherbänke einer "richtige" Ausrichtung ausschließt). " 


Kuckst Du hier :

archon - Übersicht Angebote Onlineshop - pc-cooling.de

Euer PC-Cooling Support Team


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (16. November 2010)

*AW: Thermalright Archon: Erstklassiger High-End-Kühler im ersten Test*

Danke für die Korrektur! Ich habe es inzwischen auch getestet und kann bestätigten, dass der Kühler bei einem AM2(+)/AM3-PC beliebig ausgerichtet montiert werden kann. Ich hatte den Archon bis vor kurzem auf dem Intel-System montiert und aus der Anleitung geht nicht hervor, dass sich das Bracket so flexibel einstellen lässt.


----------



## schlappe89 (16. November 2010)

*AW: Thermalright Archon: Erstklassiger High-End-Kühler im ersten Test*



Powerfull Nameless Hero schrieb:


> Den Kühler ansich find ich interessant, aber warum muss ein so Potthäßlicher Lüfter mitgeliefert werden?



Bei manchen Leuten denkt man wirklich die schauen die ganze Zeit durchs Window in den PC rein -.-
Kannst dir dann wenigstens die Grafikkarte und den Monitor sparen.


----------



## euihyun2210 (20. November 2010)

*AW: Thermalright Archon: Erstklassiger High-End-Kühler im ersten Test*



schlappe89 schrieb:


> Bei manchen Leuten denkt man wirklich die schauen die ganze Zeit durchs Window in den PC rein -.-
> Kannst dir dann wenigstens die Grafikkarte und den Monitor sparen.


nicht umsonst gibt es unzählige Perfektionisten bei den Casemoddern


----------



## PCC-Support (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Thermalright Archon: Erstklassiger High-End-Kühler im ersten Test*

Hallo,

einen weiteren Test des neuen „Archon“ könnt Ihr ab sofort bei PC-Max lesen

Thermalright Archon High-End-Prozessorkühler | PC-Max: Hardware News und Tests

Euer
PC-Cooling Support Team


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Thermalright Archon: Erstklassiger High-End-Kühler im ersten Test*

Möcht dabei noch anmerken, dass ihr vor allem auf die Werte mit 140-Millimeter-Lüfter achten solltet. Erst hier geht der Kühler so richtig gut ab


----------



## elohim (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Thermalright Archon: Erstklassiger High-End-Kühler im ersten Test*

Hier ein neues Review bei 'leichter Übertaktung':




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sieht net so schlecht aus, laut denen der beste Luftkühler am Markt.

Magic Cooler: Thermalright Archon Review. Page 4 - X-bit labs


----------

